

Why people should be more considerate - adem
http://aydio.de/post/42228049300/why-people-should-be-more-considerate-or-think-before

======
rotw
Right. I went through the German system, and I'm not entirely sure what you
mean here.

First off, congratulations on doing Abitur, it will open up many many career
options to you. To people not acquainted with he German school system,
secondary education is divided by "quality" into three tiers, with Abitur
being the diploma you get from the highest after 8 or 9 years of Gymnasium
(which the top tier is called). With that, you can attend higher education.
Apprenticeships are quite common in Germany for more practical jobs, but
there's an awkward overlap between apprenticeships and technical or
specialised higher education institutions (which aren't actually called
universities, but are basically a less academic version of the same thing.
Brilliant, huh?)

So yeah. Doing an apprenticeship to a "Betriebswirt" is more akin to an
apprenticeship in business studies - but it's not an MBA, as you do that at
university in a subject called "Betriebswirtschaftslehre". Woo-hoo, go German
education!

Anyway, I guess your your basic problem is that people are telling you to
carry on the apprenticeship route and you want to go to university?Considering
the tiny cost of going to higher education compared to the US... go for it.
It's well worth the experience.

~~~
adem
Thanks rotw, in fact I'm currently situated in this awkward overlap between
having the practical skills but lacking the appropriate papers/documents to
get further. I'll move to another location, so hopefully my views will be
obsolete by the time I meet new people.

------
adem
First of all, thank you for taking the time and reading my text. Maybe I
should've mentioned that I have a Turkish background, therefore I understand
peolovictor's point of considering the experiences of others. The point I
wanted to make is that, at least based on my own experience, people are
getting less sensitive on the educational choice of others and have less
empathy. But as always, these views are highly subjective and dependent on the
context, so I can understand any criticism.

------
paolovictor
It goes both ways. There are few situations more annoying than when people use
this argument to fend off sincere suggestions and constructive criticisms
without giving them any thought.

People should also be more considerate about others' experiences.

------
DeepDuh
I feel like this thread might help you:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5161899> (It may not be the greatest post
in general, but seems applicable here.)

